
Open source Covid-19 Dashboard. Unique stats. Country comparison. Trends. etc. - mikeborozdin
https://www.trackavirus.app/
======
mikeborozdin
I've released a dashboard for analysing COVID-19 data across the globe. You
can compare data by country and see daily changes. More features are coming.
It's an open source project - everyone is welcome to contribute.

Key features:

* Growth rate week on week * Country comparison * Daily increases * World snapshot

